# Musterung



## Manni41 (9. Februar 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe am 27 Februar einen Termin zur Musterung. Da ich denke das das schon einige hier im buffed Forum hinter sich haben wollte ich mal fragen *was ich tun muss um den Wehrdienst zu verweigern und einen Zivildienst anzutreten.*

- Was genau muss ich bei der Musterung vorlegen und sagen?
- Brauche ich da was Schrifftliches?
- Muss ich das überhaupt schon bei der Musterung sagen das ich verweigern will?
- Muss ich schon vor dem Musterungstermin einen bescheid für die verweigerung vorlegen?

MfG

Manni


----------



## Noxiel (9. Februar 2010)

Warum willst du verweigern?


----------



## Davatar (9. Februar 2010)

Auf dieser Seite wird Dir alles zum Verweigern des Militärdienstes in Deutschland erklärt.


----------



## Gerti (9. Februar 2010)

1. Hingehen
2. Mustern lassen, also Tauglichkeitsstufe
3. Sagen, dass du keinen Wehrdienst leisten möchtest
4. Nach Hause gehen

Als du gesagt hast, dass du verweigern möchstest, wurde dir mitgeteilt, dass du 2 Wochen für eine am PC getippte DINA4 Seite zu schreiben hast um deine Gründe zu nennen und die an eine von denen genannte Adresse zu schicken.

Wenn du sagst, dass du dir nicht sicher bist, musst du nach der normalen Musterung noch so einen PC Test machen, der locker seine 2h+ dauert (Mathe, Rechtschreibung, Reaktion, Logisches Denken,... wird alles getestet) Jedoch hast du dann keine Frist zur verweigerung und kannst sie quasi bis du eingezogen wirst schreiben. (zumindest war es bei mir so)

Was du bei der Musterung vorlegen muss?
Ich denke mal Perso, ggf Schulbescheinigung und das Schriftstück da.
Was man sonst noch wissen sollte: Kinderkrankheiten, Allergien, Längere Krankenhausaufenthalte, frühere schwerere Verletzungen,....


----------



## Manni41 (9. Februar 2010)

Danke an alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caps-lock (9. Februar 2010)

Vergiss dann nur nicht dir auch sofort ne Zivistelle zu suchen.
Dadurch das viele Leute Zivi machen, sind die "guten" Stellen dann auch schnell weg.


----------



## Beckenblockade (9. Februar 2010)

> Warum willst du verweigern?


Mhm... Vllt um irgendetwas SINNVOLLES zu tun?

Alles Weitere wurde ja schon gesagt - im Grunde genommen musst du bei der Musterung selber überhaupt nichts tun - höchstens sagen, dass du verweigern willst falls du gefragt wirst.


----------



## Terrorsatan (9. Februar 2010)

Diese musterung is sowas von beschissen...
Ich als zocker und nich der fitteste werd T2 und unser SportCrack aus der Klasse der 130 KG stemmt wird ausgemustert.
Und Zivildienst kann man nur so sozialen Krampf machen ( ich weiss manche mögen das, ich aber net )
Drecks Bund


----------



## Noxiel (9. Februar 2010)

Ihr erspare mir jeden weiteren Kommentar und stehe einfach schweigend vom Stammtisch auf.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (9. Februar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Warum willst du verweigern?



Würde ich rein theoretisch, was nie passieren wird, tatsächlich einzogen werden zur Wehrpflicht würde ich auch verweigern. Wozu Waffen bedienen, wenn man auch anderen Leuten/Einrichtungen helfen kann? Obwohl ich ja sowieso gegen eine allgemeine Wehrpflicht bin...


----------



## Caps-lock (9. Februar 2010)

Naja immerhin ein "ehrenvoller Grund".

Ein Bekannter hat dann Essen auf Rädern gemacht. Von 10-18 Uhr auf "der Arbeit".
Von 10:30-12:00 Mittag ausgefahren von 15:00-16:30 oder sowatt Abendbrot.
Den Rest der Zeit gechillt, Playstation gezockt im "Büro" und dann an Weihnachten von den alten Leuten mehr geschenkt bekommen, als ich in einem Monat Bund verdient habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (9. Februar 2010)

Beckenblockade schrieb:


> Mhm... Vllt um irgendetwas SINNVOLLES zu tun?



Call of Duty zocken? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haramann (9. Februar 2010)

Also ich finde in einem Krankenhaus zu arbeiten ist sinnvoller als zum Bund zu gehen und sinnlos durch die Gegend zu ballern.
Ansichtssache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Auch wenn Ballern natürlich ne Verlockung is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Beckenblockade (9. Februar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ihr erspare mir jeden weiteren Kommentar und stehe einfach schweigend vom Stammtisch auf.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Och komm - wenn du schon mit so platten provokanten Fragen bar jeglicher Relevanz für die Fragestellung des TE anfängst, kannst du doch nicht einfach abhauen wenn jemand anbeißt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Tikume schrieb:


> Call of Duty zocken?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jep, ganz genau. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (9. Februar 2010)

Kurze Frage nebenbei:

Meine beiden Brüder waren schon beim Bund und das müsste also bedeuten, dass ich von der Wehrdienstpflicht befreit bin.
Es kommt allerdings dazu, dass einer meiner Brüder aufgrund einer Verletzung ausgemustert wurde. Tut das was zur Sache? Und wenn ich wirklich vom Wehrpflichtdienst befreit bin, muss ich dann noch Zivi machen?

Bricht mir bitte nicht das Herz. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beckenblockade (9. Februar 2010)

War dein Bruder nun beim Bund, oder wurde er ausgemustert? ô.o
Im Falle des Ersteren bist du befreit - im Falle des Zweiteren musst du dich mustern lassen.


----------



## Thoor (9. Februar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Warum willst du verweigern?



Wie schon gesagt, was sinnvolles tun... Ich muss zum Glück auch nicht in den Saustall da, ich hab echt kein Problem mit Waffen und co. aber ich finds ne verschwendung von Zeit und Leben in nem Verein zu sein der sich "Militär" nennt und von Respekt und Disziplin redet aber jeder 2. Tag ist wiedern Skandal.... das ist einfach nur peinlich ._.


----------



## nemø (9. Februar 2010)

Man kann auch mit einfachen Tricks die Musterung fälschen, Kurz vor der Musterung Insulin spritzen lassen, man merkt davon nichts, dafür wird man aber als Diabetiker leicht mal ausgemustert....


----------



## M1ghtymage (9. Februar 2010)

Schluss jetzt! Es gibt doch bereits einen Kilometerlangen Thread zu dem Thema. Das brauchen wir nicht noch einmal zu diskutieren, oder? Lasst den Thread hier bitte für Manni falls er noch Fragen hat...


----------



## Rexo (9. Februar 2010)

_Kurze frage

Wa sist eine Musterung ??_


----------



## Ykon (9. Februar 2010)

Beckenblockade schrieb:


> War dein Bruder nun beim Bund, oder wurde er ausgemustert? ô.o
> Im Falle des Ersteren bist du befreit - im Falle des Zweiteren musst du dich mustern lassen.



Er war beim Bund, ja. Allerdings wurde er, wie schön erwähnt, später durch eine Verletzung wieder ausgemustert. Die genaue Geschichte kenne ich auch nicht und ich hab auch keinen Kontakt mehr zu ihm.




Rexo schrieb:


> _Kurze frage
> 
> Wa ist eine Musterung ??_



Klick mich!


----------



## Asayur (9. Februar 2010)

Hehe, so Kinners, dann kommt mal her und hört zu *g*

Einmal im Leben eines Mannes muss er sich von Vollpfosten, die keine Ahnung haben ansehen lassen, die dann darüber Entscheiden, ob aus Otto Normal nicht doch ein grossartiger G.I. Joe werden könnte,
zu 90% läuft das so ab, dass man auf dem Weg zur Musterung mit den anderen armen Seelen sich die Hucke vollaufen lässt und stolz "In the Army Now" von Queen grölt, nur um dann ernüchternd festzustellen,
dass es doch nicht so abläuft wie in Full-Metal Jacket, sondern man einfach nur ein paar Monate schlecht bezahlt durch die Gegend geschickt wird um danach wieder sein altes Leben als Otto Normal fortsetzen zu können,
ebenfalls 90% dieser *salute* Profisoldaten in SPE *salute* sind recht oft blau und tragen leichte bis schwere Schäden davon *g*

(Ich BITTE euch INSTÄNDIG, nehmt diesen Text nicht zu ernst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Beckenblockade (9. Februar 2010)

Also wenn er wegen der Verletzung den Wehrdienst abgebrochen hat droht dir eigentlich keine Musterung.
(Ausgemustert wird man nur während der Musterung - deshalb meine Verwirrung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Manowar (10. Februar 2010)

Ich bin immernoch stolz auf mich, wie gut ich Schauspielern konnte und weder zum Bund musste, noch Zivi machen musste :>


----------



## Stancer (10. Februar 2010)

Beckenblockade schrieb:


> Also wenn er wegen der Verletzung den Wehrdienst abgebrochen hat droht dir eigentlich keine Musterung.
> (Ausgemustert wird man nur während der Musterung - deshalb meine Verwirrung
> 
> 
> ...



Man kann aber sehr wohl noch während der Wehrdienstzeit für untauglich eingestuft werden, eben halt durch eine Verletzung oder man kann auch noch bereits nach dem Beginn des Wehrdienstes einen KDV (Kriegsdienstverweigerungsantrag) stellen.

Das mit dem Bruder gilt also nur, wenn dieser den Wehrdienst voll abgeleistet hat.

Übrigens sind manche Kommentare hier mal wieder echt köstlich. Das Grundwehrdienst nicht das wahre vom Ei ist, stimmt wohl aber wenn ich so manche Zivis sehe kann man das genauso auf diese übertragen. "Dienst an der Allgemeinheit" ist was anderes als einmal am Tag im Krankenhaus ein Regal einzuräumen und dann Mittags nach hause zu gehen !!!
Meiner Meinung nach haben viele einfach Angst vor der hohen körperlichen Anstrengung. Klar gibt es auch genug, die Zivi aus Prinzip machen, die haben auch meine Anerkennung aber ich kenne mehrere Fälle wo sich die Person vorher genau informiert hat wie hart und wie lang er arbeiten muss. Ging die Arbeitszeit über den Mittag hinaus haben sie sich ne neue Stelle gesucht und das war halt kein Einzelfall.

Schwarze Schafe gibt es überall. Beim Bund geht es mancherorts sehr schlecht zu und woanders sammelt man Erfahrungen fürs Leben. Fragt mal Wehrdienstleistende, die bei den Fallschirmjägern waren. Die schwärmen noch Jahre von ihrem ersten Sprung. 
Was man macht muss jeder selbst entscheiden allerdings sollte dies nicht auf der Frage "Wo muss ich weniger tun?" beruhen, sondern was einem das eigene Verantwortungsgefühl sagt. Will ich Dienst für mein Land leisten oder will der der Allgemeinheit etwas gutes tun. Beides kann einen jungen Menschen für sein Leben prägen. Manche erfahren erst im Zivildienst was "Nächstenliebe" eigentlich bedeutet, andere erfahren erst beim Bund was es heisst an seine Grenzen zu gehen und sich voll reinzuhängen !

Aber bitte entscheidet nicht danach, wo ihr weniger tun müsst, denn mit dieser Einstellung werdet ihr im Leben nicht weit kommen !

@Manowar : Ehrlich gesagt finde ich das ziemlich peinlich....


----------



## Davatar (10. Februar 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Hehe, so Kinners, dann kommt mal her und hört zu *g*
> 
> Einmal im Leben eines Mannes muss er sich von Vollpfosten, die keine Ahnung haben ansehen lassen, die dann darüber Entscheiden, ob aus Otto Normal nicht doch ein grossartiger G.I. Joe werden könnte,
> zu 90% läuft das so ab, dass man auf dem Weg zur Musterung mit den anderen armen Seelen sich die Hucke vollaufen lässt und stolz "In the Army Now" von Queen grölt, nur um dann ernüchternd festzustellen,
> ...


Kann man eh nicht ernst nehmen, denn "In the Army Now" ist von Status Quo und nicht von Queen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Manowår schrieb:


> Ich bin immernoch stolz auf mich, wie gut ich Schauspielern konnte und weder zum Bund musste, noch Zivi machen musste :>


*Davatar likes this* vor allem weil Davatar das auch so gemacht hat


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Februar 2010)

ich hab von dem Verein noch niciht mal Post bekommen Oo und ich bin jetzt 20 :O


----------



## Manowar (10. Februar 2010)

Es ist peinlich, das ich direkt meinen, in der Ausbildung gelernten Beruf ausüben wollte, als 9 Monate meines Lebens zu verschenken?
Und dafür keine unglaublich teure "Ausbildung" in mich gesteckt wurde, wo ich eh nicht beim Bund geblieben wäre?

Wehrdienst gehört abgeschafft,dass der Staat mehr Geld zur Verfügung hat.

Und Zivi..wäre es nicht viiiiel toller, den auch abzuschaffen, damit man Leute vollzeitig einstellen könnte?
Aber Arbeitslose sind toll, hab gehört..die bekommen jetzt noch mehr Kohle vom Staat? Oh wait..


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Februar 2010)

Hehe! Ja genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bezahl das doch bitte wenn du dich dafür aussprichst...

Achja und schau gleich mal wie das mitn THW aussehen soll da du ja offensichtlich ein Experte auf dem Gebiet bist, da du ja sowas forderst...


----------



## Manowar (10. Februar 2010)

Schaut doch mal ein Stück weit über den Tellerrand.
Das man sowas nicht mit einem Fingerschnipp ändern kann, ist mir durchaus bewusst.

Es müsste einiges geändert werden, um an den Punkt zu kommen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Februar 2010)

Ja als erstes muss der Faule, Egozentrische, "Mein Horizont ist ein Kreis mit dem Radius Null" Mensch abgeschafft werden... aber dann hätten wir ganz andere Probleme, wie man zum Beispiel so eine überlebensfähige Population aufrecht erhalten soll...


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Februar 2010)

gings hier ursprünglich nicht mal um die musterung? muss ich mich wohl getäusch haben


----------



## Manowar (10. Februar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> gings hier ursprünglich nicht mal um die musterung? muss ich mich wohl getäusch haben



Nene,wir sind jetzt bei "Wir übertreiben Maßlos gegenüber Leuten, die nciht meiner Meinung sind"

Ich bin mal aus der Runde, ich werd eh nicht in Deutschland bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (10. Februar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich hab von dem Verein noch niciht mal Post bekommen Oo und ich bin jetzt 20 :O



Hab meinen Bescheid auch erst mit 21 bekommen. Hab schon gedacht, die hätten mich komplett vergessen ^^


----------



## Valinar (10. Februar 2010)

Was ist eigentlich wenn man schon vor der Musterung weis das man absolut untauglich ist?
Mein Bruder hat Chronische Krankheiten darunter auch schweres Asthma und noch einige andere dinge wo vorher schon klar ist dass das nichts wird.
Kann man das schon vorher irgendwie klären oder muss er trotzdem zur Musterung?


----------



## Manowar (10. Februar 2010)

Als allererstes bekommt man einen Fragebogen zugeschickt, wo nach Herzkrankheiten in der Familie gefragt wird etc pp

Wenn man den abgeschickt hat, fragen sie nach "Beweisen" und dann brauchst du -denke ich- nur Berichte vom Arzt.
Manchmal stellen sie das aber auch in Frage (wie bei mir..) und du musst trotzdem hindackeln.


----------



## Descartes (10. Februar 2010)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Hab meinen Bescheid auch erst mit 21 bekommen. Hab schon gedacht, die hätten mich komplett vergessen ^^



Ich bin knapp vor meinen 23ten und die haben sich bei mir nicht gemeldet,
im gegenteil das Amt wollte wissen ob ich noch leisten muss
und hab dort angerufen, dabei kam raus das die mich nichtmal kennen. :-/ 
Glaub der General hatte nur angst das ich nen Raid auf die Futterschmiede mache....


----------



## Natar (10. Februar 2010)

Manni41 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich habe am 27 Februar einen Termin zur Musterung. Da ich denke das das schon einige hier im buffed Forum hinter sich haben wollte ich mal fragen *was ich tun muss um den Wehrdienst zu verweigern und einen Zivildienst anzutreten.*
> 
> ...



erfülle deine vaterländische pflicht mit

stolz
disziplin
ehre



oder geniess die bundfreie zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ps: die meisten bereuen es nicht im nachhinein, deshalb wenn du fit bist überwinde dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (10. Februar 2010)

Im Nachhinein wars eine coole Zeit die mir viel gebracht hat... 

Team Luftwaffe ftw...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (10. Februar 2010)

Ich kanns eigentlich auch nur empfehlen. Das schlimmste ist eigentlich nur die AGA, wenn man die hinter sich hat, ist der rest ein Lotterleben. Hab allein in den ersten 4 Wochen 6 Kilo abgespeckt weil die einen gehetzt haben bis zum geht nicht mehr ^^


----------



## QuakeFour (17. Februar 2010)

ich habe da eine frage und zwar was kann man alles als Zivi machen? wenn man halt nicht zur Bundeswehr will?


----------



## Terrorsatan (17. Februar 2010)

Also Zivi is in erster Linie Sozial orientiert.
Also soziales zeuch halt ;D ( ich denke jeder weiss was damit gemeint ist )

Gibt dann halt noch den "neumodischen Zivi" also FSJ oder FÖJ
Freiwilliges Soziales Jahr 

Freiwilliges Ökologisches Jahr

gibt bst noch mehr, weiss aber nich alles auswendig ;D


----------



## LordofDemons (17. Februar 2010)

Kannst auch zum Technischen Hilfswerk gehn.

Und ich bin mal so frech und verweis dich was das betrifft an Selor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fearne (17. Februar 2010)

soweit ich weiß, kann man sich irgendwie auch für 10 Jahre beim Roten Kreuz oder ähnlichem verpflichten und dann innerhalb dieser Jahre seinen "Zivildienst" leisten. Auf die Weise "verliert" man zwischendrin kein Jahr Zeit.


----------



## Terrorsatan (17. Februar 2010)

ehm ... aber 10 Jahre ?
llol
kannst ja glei beim BUnd studieren


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. Februar 2010)

6 Jahre beim THW... jeden Donnerstag Abend, am Dienst Samstag und wann halt nötig... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vollmi (17. Februar 2010)

nemø schrieb:


> Man kann auch mit einfachen Tricks die Musterung fälschen, Kurz vor der Musterung Insulin spritzen lassen, man merkt davon nichts, dafür wird man aber als Diabetiker leicht mal ausgemustert....



Kannst auch gerne meine Diabetes haben. Grml da wünschen sich leute ne Diabetes um nicht zum Bund zu müssen und ich musste mit dem Militär deswegen wieder aufhören. Da krieg ich Krämpfe bei solchen Simulanten.

mfG René


----------



## LordofDemons (17. Februar 2010)

vollmi schrieb:


> Kannst auch gerne meine Diabetes haben. Grml da wünschen sich leute ne Diabetes um nicht zum Bund zu müssen und ich musste mit dem Militär deswegen wieder aufhören. Da krieg ich Krämpfe bei solchen Simulanten.
> 
> mfG René



ja also son shice würd ich auch nicht machen OO

lol das ist wirklich zu heftig


----------



## QuakeFour (17. Februar 2010)

Würde ich auch nicht tuhen, werde es einfach Verweigern und tuhe lieber Zivi beanspruchen Essen auf Rädern oder so


----------



## LordofDemons (17. Februar 2010)

QuakeFour schrieb:


> ich werde sicher nichts der gleichen machen ich verweigere und mach Zivi Essen auf Rädern oder so



jo das ist das beste was du machen kannst


----------



## vollmi (17. Februar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> jo das ist das beste was du machen kannst



Genau. Eigentlich ist es blöd das es als Militärdienstpflicht angesehen wird. IMHO wäre eine allgemeine Dienstpflicht (für Männer und für Frauen) viel besser. So das jeder einmal in seinem Leben eine gewisse Zeit dienst an seinem Land leisten muss. Ob er dieser Pflich in der Armee oder im Zivildienst oder im THW nachkommen will sei ihm überlassen.

mfG René


----------



## Firun (17. Februar 2010)

Ich war damals beim Bund, in der Luftwaffe , war eine sehr schöne Zeit, ich möchte sie nicht missen.


----------



## QuakeFour (17. Februar 2010)

vollmi schrieb:


> Genau. Eigentlich ist es blöd das es als Militärdienstpflicht angesehen wird. IMHO wäre eine allgemeine Dienstpflicht (für Männer und für Frauen) viel besser. So das jeder einmal in seinem Leben eine gewisse Zeit dienst an seinem Land leisten muss. Ob er dieser Pflich in der Armee oder im Zivildienst oder im THW nachkommen will sei ihm überlassen.
> 
> mfG René



Gebe ich dir recht aber Zivi hilft wenigstens den Menschen, bei der Armee brüllen die dich nur den halben tag sinnlos an, beim Zivi bringst den leuten essen oder kümmerst dich um sie je nachdem was du machst in einen Tierheim arbeiten oder freiwillige feuerwehr wärre auch was für mich kommt halt drauf an wo was frei ist.


----------



## vollmi (17. Februar 2010)

QuakeFour schrieb:


> Gebe ich dir recht aber Zivi hilft wenigstens den Menschen, bei der Armee brüllen die dich nur den halben tag sinnlos an, beim Zivi bringst den leuten essen oder kümmerst dich um sie je nachdem was du machst in einen Tierheim arbeiten oder freiwillige feuerwehr wärre auch was für mich kommt halt drauf an wo was frei ist.



Naja ich war halt beim Train. Das sind bei euch vermutlich die Gebirgsjäger. Also da war nicht viel mit anbrüllen wenn der Meister denn wollte das der Auftrag ausgeführt wird. Und das haben wir gemacht unseren Job. Das war eben meist auch den Menschen zu helfen. Klar Kampfausbildung und übungen im Gelände haben auch dazu gehört. Haben auch spass gemacht aber nahmen den geringsten Teil der Zeit ein.
Pferde versorgen und mit ihnen arbeiten war der Hauptteil. Im Gebirge die Notunterkunften instandsetzen war der Job. Oder den Wald aufräumen. Oder in von Schlammlawinenabgeschnittene Dörfer mit Nahrung und Doktoren zu versorgen wenn kein Heli mehr startet. 
Alles Dinge die sehr interessant waren und die man sonst nie tun würde.

mfG René


----------



## LordofDemons (17. Februar 2010)

vollmi schrieb:


> Naja ich war halt beim Train. Das sind bei euch vermutlich die Gebirgsjäger. Also da war nicht viel mit anbrüllen wenn der Meister denn wollte das der Auftrag ausgeführt wird. Und das haben wir gemacht unseren Job. Das war eben meist auch den Menschen zu helfen. Klar Kampfausbildung und übungen im Gelände haben auch dazu gehört. Haben auch spass gemacht aber nahmen den geringsten Teil der Zeit ein.
> Pferde versorgen und mit ihnen arbeiten war der Hauptteil. Im Gebirge die Notunterkunften instandsetzen war der Job. Oder den Wald aufräumen. Oder in von Schlammlawinenabgeschnittene Dörfer mit Nahrung und Doktoren zu versorgen wenn kein Heli mehr startet.
> Alles Dinge die sehr interessant waren und die man sonst nie tun würde.
> 
> mfG René



das ganze in maritimen bis tropischen Klima und ich bin dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## QuakeFour (17. Februar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> das ganze in maritimen bis tropischen Klima und ich bin dabei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




willst ein auf Tropic Thunder machen? ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (17. Februar 2010)

QuakeFour schrieb:


> willst ein auf Tropic Thunder machen? ^^


wer hulk hogan nicht ne coole sau damals >.<

nein danke das wär mir zu stressig^^


----------



## vollmi (17. Februar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> das ganze in maritimen bis tropischen Klima und ich bin dabei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also bei uns wars genauso. Bis auf das tropische Klima im maritimen. Wir hatten eher so um die -30°C und Gebirge. Ist aber auch schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (17. Februar 2010)

vollmi schrieb:


> Also bei uns wars genauso. Bis auf das tropische Klima im maritimen. Wir hatten eher so um die -30°C und Gebirge. Ist aber auch schön
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ja wenn man drin sitzt und nicht raus muss schon^^


----------



## vollmi (17. Februar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ja wenn man drin sitzt und nicht raus muss schon^^



Drin ist relativ. Wir hatten Zelte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (17. Februar 2010)

vollmi schrieb:


> Drin ist relativ. Wir hatten Zelte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wär mir viel zu kalt :<


----------



## vollmi (17. Februar 2010)

warm wird total überbewertet!

Anyway ich wollte damit nur mitteilen das die Dienstzeit nicht nur aus dumpfem sich anbrüllen lassen besteht, man schliesst viele Freundschaften die sehr robust sind. Wenn man als Einheit den Berg gemeistert hat, verbindet das.
Man erlebt viel interessantes. Es kommt auch immer drauf an wie man die Dinge angeht. Wenn man natürlich dieser Zeit erst garkeine Chance gibt wird man nicht viel Spass dabei haben.

mfG René


----------



## Braamséry (17. Februar 2010)

Bei einem aus meiner Klasse war bei seiner Musterung jemand der ist reingegangen, hat ein bischchen Mist gelabert von wegen Frauenfeindlich, stimmte so gar net, ist wieder raus und war aus dem Schneider 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (18. Februar 2010)

Ich muss demnächst auch den brief für die musterung bekommen.
Aber ich mache mir irgendwie gedanken.

Was für anforderungen muss ich erfüllen um T1 zu bekommen und Fallschirmjäger zu werden?


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Februar 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Bei einem aus meiner Klasse war bei seiner Musterung jemand der ist reingegangen, hat ein bischchen Mist gelabert von wegen Frauenfeindlich, stimmte so gar net, ist wieder raus und war aus dem Schneider
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




halt ich für quatsch die wissen inzwischen schon wenn ihnen jemand scheiße erzählt so einfach übertöpelst du die leute da nimmer :/


----------



## Sam_Fischer (18. Februar 2010)

Vanth schrieb:


> Ich muss demnächst auch den brief für die musterung bekommen.
> Aber ich mache mir irgendwie gedanken.
> 
> Was für anforderungen muss ich erfüllen um T1 zu bekommen und Fallschirmjäger zu werden?



Für T1 muss du Perfekt sein. selbst die Zähne müssen Perfekt sein! 

und Fallschirmjäger werden? Ich weiss ja nicht wie es bei euch ist! 

aber in der schweiz haben wir so Punkte! 

Z.b wenn man im Sport test 95 Punkte hat kann man zu den Falschirmjäger! oder 100 Punkte für Grenadier.....


----------



## Windelwilli (18. Februar 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Z.b wenn man im Sport test 95 Punkte hat kann man zu den Falschirmjäger! oder 100 Punkte für Grenadier.....




bei mir würden die Punkte wohl geradeso zum Grüßen des Vorgesetzten reichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (18. Februar 2010)

"Sport" bei der deutschen Musterung besteht aus 20 Kniebeugen mit vorher nacher Pulsvergleich.

soviel dazu ;D

Also bei uns is einer fast T1 geworden.
er war bloß 5 Zentimeter zu klein xD


----------



## shadow24 (18. Februar 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> aber in der schweiz haben wir so Punkte!
> 
> Z.b wenn man im Sport test 95 Punkte hat kann man zu den Falschirmjäger! oder 100 Punkte für Grenadier.....




100 Punkte für Grenadier??????das glaub ich dir mal so jetzt nicht,denn Grennis sind gleichzusetzen mit den Marines der US Army....einfach nur Kannonenfutter zum verheizen.der normal Infanterist also. also die,die entbehrlich sind...die werden im Ernstfall irgendwo in Massen an der Front abgesetzt und durchlöchern die Luft mit ner Millionen Patronen,bis sie selber durchlöchert werden...jeder der gerade aus laufen kann und nich ne krumme Wirbelsäule hat kann bei denen mitmachen...
während Fallschirmjäger zur Elite gehören und in deren Ausbildung viel Geld und Zeit gesteckt wird


----------



## XXI. (18. Februar 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Ich bin immernoch stolz auf mich, wie gut ich Schauspielern konnte und weder zum Bund musste, noch Zivi machen musste :>



Wie zur Hölle hast du das geschafft?!? Ich will ne PM und zwar SOFORT!




shadow24 schrieb:


> 100 Punkte für Grenadier??????das glaub ich dir mal so jetzt nicht,denn Grennis sind gleichzusetzen mit den Marines der US Army....einfach nur Kannonenfutter zum verheizen.der normal Infanterist also. also die,die entbehrlich sind...die werden im Ernstfall irgendwo in Massen an der Front abgesetzt und durchlöchern die Luft mit ner Millionen Patronen,bis sie selber durchlöchert werden...jeder der gerade aus laufen kann und nich ne krumme Wirbelsäule hat kann bei denen mitmachen...
> während Fallschirmjäger zur Elite gehören und in deren Ausbildung viel Geld und Zeit gesteckt wird



Naja die US Marines gehören ja erstmal garnicht zur Army sondern sind in gewisser weise eigenständig. Kanonenfutter würde ich sie jetzt auch nicht nennen, aber du hast recht sie sind nicht so Zeit und Kostenintensiv wie Falschirmjäger. Da ich nicht viel über die Schweizer Grenadiere weis, kann sich sie nicht wirklich vergleichen, aber die Marine sind schon verdammt sportliche Typen die auchs chon vor ihrer Ausbildung echt sportlich sein müssen. Insofern kann das mit den 100 Punkten stimmen. 


//XXi


Ach ja und die härtesten Knochen sind sowieso die Navy Seals!


----------



## Sam_Fischer (18. Februar 2010)

Und Grenadier sind bei uns mehr mit Special Force der Amys zum vergleichen. das sind bei uns die besten der besten.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rcn7IPmyjZY


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. Februar 2010)

Schaut euch mein Foto an und ich bin T2 gemustert worden ;-D
Grund dafür nur, Übergewicht, leichtes Hohlkreuz und Brille das war alles xD

Wenn selbst sowas wie ich T2 wird, dürfte T1 für einen fitten, trainierten, wirklich willigen eigentlich kein Problem sein...

Edit: Achja und ich bin zu klein! 1,69 xD


----------



## Desdinova (18. Februar 2010)

Ich bin damals mit T1 ohne Einschränkungen gemustert worden. Das hat mir dann ein 45 minütiges Gespräch mit einem Bundeswehrtyp eingebracht, obwohl ich von vornherein gesagt habe, dass ich Zivildienst machen werde. Der wollte mir dann natürlich die Studiengänge und tolle Bezahlung schmackhaft machen, aber mehr wie "Mhm", "Aha" und "Nee, eher nicht" hat er nicht zu hören bekommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viel aufregender war aber die Fahrt zur Musterung. Ich hatte damals noch keinen Führerschein und ein Freund wollte mich ins 40km entfernte Kempten (Allgäu) zur Musterung fahren. Als ich um 7 in der Früh ausm Haus ging, stand nur sein Auto vor der Tür und der Schlüssel lag aufm Fussabstreifer. Er selbst hat sich dazu entschlossen an dem Tag auszuschlafen (wie ich später von ihm erfahren hab). Da ich schon diverse Schwarzfahrten durch bayerische Oberland hinter mir hatte bin ich eingestiegen und losgefahren. Die nächste Überraschung war ein fast knochentrockener Tank, den ich mit dem Geld fürs Essen gefüllt hab. Das war dann schon eine blöde Situation, als ich bei der Musterung gefragt wurde, ob ich einen Führerschein habe und ich mit "Nein" antworten musste. Unten stand ja das Auto, das man von dem Raum sogar sehen konnte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skyline930 (18. Februar 2010)

vollmi schrieb:


> Anyway ich wollte damit nur mitteilen das die Dienstzeit nicht nur aus dumpfem sich anbrüllen lassen besteht, man schliesst viele Freundschaften die sehr robust sind. Wenn man als Einheit den Berg gemeistert hat, verbindet das.
> Man erlebt viel interessantes. Es kommt auch immer drauf an wie man die Dinge angeht. Wenn man natürlich dieser Zeit erst garkeine Chance gibt wird man nicht viel Spass dabei haben.



Danke, danke, danke. Endlich mal jemand ders sagt. Bund is nich sowas wie aus den alten Us Army Filmen, wo so ein Arnold Schwarzenegger-Verschnitt reinkommt und jeden anbrüllt.



Vanth schrieb:


> Was für anforderungen muss ich erfüllen um T1 zu bekommen und Fallschirmjäger zu werden?



Laut bundeswehr.de



> "T1" = "voll verwendungsfähig":
> Keine Gesundheitsstörungen
> Keine Verwendungsausschlüsse im Verwendungsausweis
> => Gesunder und durchschnittlich trainierter Jugendlicher
> ...



Kurz gesagt: vollständig gesund ohne gesundheitliche Einschränkungen.

Btw, die die sagen sie wollen nicht zum Bund weil Waffen etc. - Meint ihr ihr werdet in dem halben Jahr Grundwehrdienst nach Afghanistan geschickt oder was? ..



> Ein wichtiges Element der Grundausbildung ist die Vermittlung von Grundkenntnissen und -fertigkeiten für einen möglichen Auslandseinsatz. Wehrpflichtige, die lediglich neun Monate dienen, nehmen an solchen Einsätzen allerdings nicht teil.



Ich wär für eine allgemeine Wehrpflicht ohne eine Möglichkeit der Ausmusterung bzw. Zivildienstes.


----------



## shadow24 (18. Februar 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Und Grenadier sind bei uns mehr mit Special Force der Amys zum vergleichen. das sind bei uns die besten der besten.
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=Rcn7IPmyjZY




dann haben die aber auch rein gar nix mit den deutschen Grenadier zu tun...


----------



## Terrorsatan (18. Februar 2010)

was hat egtl der Link mit der Diskussion hier zutun ??
ich wunder mich grade nur n weng ^^


----------



## Manowar (18. Februar 2010)

XXI. schrieb:


> Wie zur Hölle hast du das geschafft?!? Ich will ne PM und zwar SOFORT!



Ich denke ich sollte das nicht breittreten, es könnte dich verstören, vorallem weil du erst 15 bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich selber wäre wohl T3 gemustert worden, weshalb ich mich entschlossen habe, komplett "durchzufallen".
Wollte schon etwa mit 13 Jahren Scharfschütze werden oder im gehobenen Polizeidienst (Richtung SEK oder dergleichen) arbeiten.

Und als mir dann klar wurde, dass ich darauf nicht die geringste Chance habe, aufgrund einer Augenverletzung, naja..siehe Oben :>


----------



## Badwitch22 (18. Februar 2010)

ich würd hingehen sagen dass du kein wehrdienst leisten möchtest und wenn die dann was brauchen (schriftliches oder so) bringst des denen einfach !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaldreth (18. Februar 2010)

Also jeder den ich kenne, der beim Bund war beschreibt sie immer als sehr coole Zeit und viele haben auch noch Freunde aus der Zeit mit denen sie noch Kontakt haben. Ich wär auch zur Bundeswehr gegangen wurde allerdings aufgrund meiner schlechten Augen ausgemustert. Ich würde, wenn man nicht zum Bund will dies auf keinen Fall direkt sagen, es ist nachgewiesen worden, dass man dann nicht so schnell ausgemustert wird. Wenn von vornherein feststeht, dass der Gemusterte eh nicht zum Bund will wird man schon mal schneller T2 gemustert.


----------



## Deanne (18. Februar 2010)

Ich habe den Eindruck, dass viele hier sehr romantische Vorstellungen vom Zivildienst haben. Da schiebt man dann Omas im Rollstuhl über den Gang oder liefert Essen aus, ist ja alles ganz chillig. Allerdings könnt ihr euch gar nicht vorstellen, wie vielseitig man Zivis einsetzen kann. Ehe man sich versieht, hat man es mit Schwerstbehinderten, Suchtpatienten oder psychisch Kranken zu tun. Und besonders der Umgang mit schwer kranken Kindern ist viel härter, als durch den Schlamm zu robben oder sich gelegentlich mal anbrüllen zu lassen.


----------



## Vanth1 (18. Februar 2010)

Hm bin
1,79-1,80 groß ungefähr
68kg
keine zahnspange noch krankheiten oder sonstwas
und sportlich


Reicht das für fallschirmjäger bzw für T1?
Und was gibt es noch für empfehlenswerte einheiten falls das mit fallschirmjäger nicht klappt?


----------



## Terrorsatan (18. Februar 2010)

lass dich halt überraschen.
außerdem kann man des ja net veralgemeinern.
Mein Cousin hat z.B. auch T1 bekommen obwohl er seinen Herzfehler angegeben hat.
Er kam dann zu den Gebirgsjägern und brach beim ersten marsch zusammen.
Jetzt darf er Schreibtischdienst leisten.


Und beraten lassen in welche Einheit du kannst und willst, kannst dich immer noch bei der Musterung


----------



## Ykon (18. Februar 2010)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Und beraten lassen in welche Einheit du kannst und willst, kannst dich immer noch bei der Musterung



Müssen bei den einzelnen Einteilungen in die Einheiten nicht z.B. noch weitere Kriterien erfüllt werden, oder ist man dann mit T1 für alles zu 100% geeignet? Ich meine mal gehört zu haben, dass man als z.B. Tornadoflieger keine Plomben haben darf.


----------



## Manowar (18. Februar 2010)

Mit Plomben in den Zähnen wird man doch garnicht T1 ?
Und ich meine,dass man mit T1 überall hin kann.


----------



## Ykon (18. Februar 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Mit Plomben in den Zähnen wird man doch garnicht T1 ?
> Und ich meine,dass man mit T1 überall hin kann.



Danke, dann hat sich meine Frage erledigt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (18. Februar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Danke, dann hat sich meine Frage erledigt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Naja,ich bin nicht das Maß aller Dinge, das da oben war meine Meinung und keine 100%ige "Zusage" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caps-lock (18. Februar 2010)

&#8364;dit: ich ziehe meine Aussage zurück.
http://de.wikipedia....gsf.C3.A4hig.29

Hier auch noch was zum lesen.

T1 heißt aber nur das du THEORETISCH alles dürftest. Die Musterung ist ja nur eine Art Grunduntersuchung. Wenn du in nen Tornado willst oder allgemein überhaupt Offizier werden willst gibst noch die Musterung Deluxe in Form von 3 Tagen Sport, SPiel und Spass beim Bund.


----------



## Terrorsatan (18. Februar 2010)

Also die Dioptrinmaßstäbe sin ja ma voll am arsch.
Ich hab 5,5 und 5 (sph ) aber ich seh ohne brille reichlich wenig.
Wenn man den faden also weiterspinnt, und ich im Gefecht meine Brille verlieren würde, wär ich nicht in der Lage zwischen Freund und Feind zu unterscheiden. ( außer Freund is schwarz und feind rosa)

die grenze kann ich echt nich verstehen
zumal die unterscheidung zwischen kurz- und weitsicht


----------



## Caps-lock (18. Februar 2010)

> Wenn man den faden also weiterspinnt, und ich im Gefecht meine Brille verlieren würde, wär ich nicht in der Lage zwischen Freund und Feind zu unterscheiden. ( außer Freund is schwarz und feind rosa



Darum würdest du ja auch ausgemustert werden^^.
Ich versteh deine Aussage nicht.  Du sagst obwohl du ohne Brille fast nichts siehst, wirst du ausgemustert.


----------



## Konov (18. Februar 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich habe den Eindruck, dass viele hier sehr romantische Vorstellungen vom Zivildienst haben. Da schiebt man dann Omas im Rollstuhl über den Gang oder liefert Essen aus, ist ja alles ganz chillig. Allerdings könnt ihr euch gar nicht vorstellen, wie vielseitig man Zivis einsetzen kann. Ehe man sich versieht, hat man es mit Schwerstbehinderten, Suchtpatienten oder psychisch Kranken zu tun. Und besonders der Umgang mit schwer kranken Kindern ist viel härter, als durch den Schlamm zu robben oder sich gelegentlich mal anbrüllen zu lassen.



Ich glaub letzteres wäre doch härter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn man nervlich nicht belastbar ist, mag das stimmen was du schreibst, aber ich glaub körperlich ist grundsätzlich doch immer eine höhere Belastung für die meisten Leute.

Aber ich geb dir Recht dass man weder als Zivi noch beim Bund eine rosarote Brille tragen sollte. 
Was mich am meisten stört, ist, dass es geschlechtlich keine Gleichberechtigung gibt. Frauen sollten ebenso ran dürfen und müssen. (gibt ja welche die auch wollen)

Ich glaub das interessanteste ist die Frage nach dem Sinn, die hier aber auch schon mal lang und breit diskutiert wurde, ich erinnere mich. ^^
Jedenfalls hat für mich persönlich der Bund weniger Sinn gemacht, ich bin dann zu guter letzt im OP gelandet und hab da in 9 Monaten mehr offene Leiber und blutende Leute gesehen als man beim Bund in 30 Jahren sehen würde. Also wer drauf steht, wählt den OP Bereich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alle anderen sollten Betten schieben oder Essen ausfahren, ist sicher noch das gemütlichste.


----------



## Caps-lock (18. Februar 2010)

Das Hauptproblem ist wohl auch das die Arbeitszeiten, der Stress und die allgemeine Belastung selbst schon bei der Bundeswehr extrem unterschiedlich sind.
Ich kenn Leute die haben im Stab in nem Büro von 8-16:30 gehockt, keine Wache, keine Manöver und eigentlich nur Kaffee kochen und das Telefon bewachen.
Andere Leute haben von 6:30-17:30 Dienst gehabt, weil sie Hilfsausbilder waren.
Die Bezahlung ist natürlich die gleiche gewesen ^^.
Oder man zockt den ganzen Tag im Offizierskasino Computer weil man Ordonanz von nem Oberst ist, der einen 2 Stunden am Tag braucht. 

Für mich persönlich war die Erfahrung ziemlich heftig das ich, als ein Mensch der vorher 2 mal ein Luftgewehr auf dem Rummel in der Hand hatte, auf 200 meter mit einem 30 Jahre alten Gewehr ein menschengroßes Ziel ohne große Probleme treffen kann. Dadurch bekommt man doch einen großen Respekt vor Waffen.


----------



## shadow24 (18. Februar 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Oder man zockt den ganzen Tag im Offizierskasino Computer weil man Ordonanz von nem Oberst ist, der einen 2 Stunden am Tag braucht.
> .




aber in der Zeit von 22-24 Uhr...udn dann vor allem nur am WE vorm Casino abgehangen bis 5 Uhr morgens weil jedes WE Feiern angesagt sind.ich selbst war das zwar nicht,aber ein Kumpel musste Cheffahrer machen.und der hat am meisten von uns allen geflucht weil der fast jedes We den Typen hin und herkutschieren musste.und der war dazu noch immer breit und hat ihn ständig angemault.ist bestimmt lustig um 4 Uhr Sonntag morgens ein stinkbesoffenen Vorgesetzten durch die Gegend zu fahren und sich anlabern zu lassen...

aber Dienst ist tatsächlich sehr unterschiedlich.ich war in einer Kampfkompanie und war nur draussen unterwegs.zumal ich als Scharfschütze eingesetzt war.die durften dann noch ein bissel mehr draussen sein als alle anderen...aber wir sind rumgekommen:Grafenwöhr mit den Amis in der Kaserne dort Grossübung gefahren,dann Winterkampf im Harz mit Skiausbildung,danach hammelburg zum Häuserkampf...dazu kampfeinsätze mit Hubschrauber abgesetzt und all solche Scherze.udn dazu noch Wache,Nato-Alarm(eine Woche Kaserne nich verlassen),GVD(speziell am WE).und und und...sollte man sich gut überlegen wo man hingeht...ich kenn viele Zivis die haben geregelten Wochendienst von Montag morgen bis Freitag mittag.nie am Wochenende...


----------



## Terrorsatan (18. Februar 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Darum würdest du ja auch ausgemustert werden^^.
> Ich versteh deine Aussage nicht. Du sagst obwohl du ohne Brille fast nichts siehst, wirst du ausgemustert.



Nein.
Ich spielte damit auf die angegebenen Dioptrin Grenzwerte an.
Ab 8 Dioptrin Kurzsichtigkeit wird man ausgemustert.
Daraufhin hab ich gesagt, dass ich mit 5 schon nix mehr klar sehe, wenns 20 cm weg is.
Und ich wurde T2 gemustert, obwohl ich auch nich grade der sportlichste bin


----------



## Caps-lock (18. Februar 2010)

> der addierte Wert von (sph)+(cyl) darf ebenfalls, pro Auge, +/-8 nicht überschreiten



Hätten sich dich dann mit 5 und 5,5 nicht ausmustern müssen ? ^^ Weil zusammen wäre das ja 10.5


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. Februar 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Hätten sich dich dann mit 5 und 5,5 nicht ausmustern müssen ? ^^ Weil zusammen wäre das ja 10.5



Immer mehr Leute mahen Zivi. Da weichen sie halt die Musterungen auf, um paar mehr Leute zu bekommen.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vlIm-riMN6Q
1:15 bis 1:35.


----------



## Terrorsatan (18. Februar 2010)

mhhh nene
falsch gekuckt von beiden ^^


----------



## skyline930 (18. Februar 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Ich denke ich sollte das nicht breittreten, es könnte dich verstören, vorallem weil du erst 15 bist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jetzt will ichs auch wissen, schreib mir mal ne PM wenn du Lust hast xD 



Vanth schrieb:


> Hm bin
> 1,79-1,80 groß ungefähr
> 68kg
> keine zahnspange noch krankheiten oder sonstwas
> ...



Theoretisch sollte es reichen, aber lass dich mal überraschen.. 
Zu Frage 2. Von nem Freund hab ich den Zettel gesehen, auf dem wars so angekreuzt was er machen kann von dem was es da alles gibt, er war "nur" T2 weil er Augenprobleme hat - und von der knapp 1/2 Seite Din A4 durfte er das meiste trotzdem machen. Wenn du da wirklich hinwillst, würde ich vllt mal bei der Wehrdienstberatung anrufen, und mal nachfragen. Die können alles bestimmt besser beantworten als hier..


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Februar 2010)

ich denke das passt recht gut zumt hema zivildienst

 <a> grad im Zug war echt geil =DD
 <b> schiess los
 <a> also
 <a> da haben sich zwei über wehrdienst und so unterhalten und da meinte der eine, wies denn beim Bund so sei
 <a> der andere so "nee, ich war nich beim bund ich war zivi. Als ich gemerkt hab, dass ich mit der Waffe nicht töten kann, hab ichs halt mit dem essen auf rädern versucht"
 <a> ich hab so gelegen XDDDDDD


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. Februar 2010)

Eh falsches Fenster 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## QuakeFour (18. Februar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich denke das passt recht gut zumt hema zivildienst
> 
> <a> grad im Zug war echt geil =DD
> <b> schiess los
> ...



Essen auf Rädern ist nicht übel ein Kumpel von mir hat das gemacht die Arbeitszeiten sind echt ok und der lohn hat auch gepasst.


----------



## Abigayle (18. Februar 2010)

hab mal ein echt langes Praktikum als Krankenschwester gemacht udn habd a ne Menge Zivis kennengelernt. Jungs, Zivi sein kann ein echt gemütlicher Job sein. Wärend wir armen Praktikantinnen uns die Zunge ausm hals geackert haben, habt ihr gemütlich Omis und Opis zu Untersuchungen gebracht und sonst auf unsere Kosten Kaffee gesoffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spass beiseite, ich finde einfach der Wehrdienst gehört abgeschafft und ein soziales Jahr für Mann UND Frau eingeführt. Wir wollen Gleichberechtigung und die sollen wir auch mit allen Kosnequenzen dann bekommen. Wehrdienst sollte nur noch auf freiwilliger Basis sein.


----------



## QuakeFour (18. Februar 2010)

Abigayle schrieb:


> hab mal ein echt langes Praktikum als Krankenschwester gemacht udn habd a ne Menge Zivis kennengelernt. Jungs, Zivi sein kann ein echt gemütlicher Job sein. Wärend wir armen Praktikantinnen uns die Zunge ausm hals geackert haben, habt ihr gemütlich Omis und Opis zu Untersuchungen gebracht und sonst auf unsere Kosten Kaffee gesoffen Spass beiseite,
> ich finde einfach der Wehrdienst gehört abgeschafft und ein soziales Jahr für Mann UND Frau eingeführt. Wir wollen Gleichberechtigung und die sollen wir auch mit allen Kosnequenzen dann bekommen. Wehrdienst sollte nur noch auf freiwilliger Basis sein.



Sehe ich genauso werde wohl wenn möglich essen auf rädern oder im Tierheim aushelfen was hier in der nähe ist, da haben ein par freunde auch ihren Zivi gemacht.
ich verweigere den Wehrdienst da ich davon nichts halte, sollen die Leute dahin die es für sich persönlich als gute Erfahrung einstufen.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (19. Februar 2010)

habt ihr Kein Stolz dem Land zu dienen? 

ich verstehe machen nicht..... 

Ich kenne keinen Schweizer der die RS (bei euch Bundeswehr) nicht machen möchte...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. Februar 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> habt ihr Kein Stolz dem Land zu dienen?
> 
> ich verstehe machen nicht.....
> 
> Ich kenne keinen Schweizer der die RS (bei euch Bundeswehr) nicht machen möchte...



Ich hoffe du meinst das nicht ernst :O.
Ich empfindee kein Nationalstolz. Mensch ist Mensch, egal wo er geboren ist.
Außerdem hab ich keine Lust, mich von nem Choleriker anschreien zu lassen und sinnlose Befehle befolgen muss. Als Zivi hat man unendlich viele Möglichkeiten.
Un ich glaub auch, Zivi nützt dem Land mehr, als in der Bundeswehr zu hocken und irgendeinen scheiß zu machen.


----------



## Zangor (19. Februar 2010)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Diese musterung is sowas von beschissen...
> Ich als zocker und nich der fitteste werd T2 und unser SportCrack aus der Klasse der 130 KG stemmt wird ausgemustert.
> Und Zivildienst kann man nur so sozialen Krampf machen ( ich weiss manche mögen das, ich aber net )
> Drecks Bund



So ist das. Im Spiegel gabs vor einiger Zeit mal einen Artikel darüber. Die, welche unbedingt wollen, werden ausgesiebt, und die die nicht wollen müssen.
Willkür statt Wehrpflicht


----------



## Reo_MC (19. Februar 2010)

Zangor schrieb:


> So ist das. Im Spiegel gabs vor einiger Zeit mal einen Artikel darüber. Die, welche unbedingt wollen, werden ausgesiebt, und die die nicht wollen müssen.
> Willkür statt Wehrpflicht



Grotesk, was da für Geschichten stehen!
Merkwürdigerweise ist es mir vollkommen egal ob ich eingezogen werd oder nicht. Ich hab keine "Vaterlandliebe" oder whatever, was andere da so in die Diskussion bringen - wenn die Politiker das Land vermurksen halt ich für die nicht auch noch die Rübe hin. (Übrigens wird bei meiner Rechtschreibkorrektur "Vaterlandliebe" rot markiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Andererseits würds mir wahrscheinlich gut tun, ein paar Kilo zu verlieren, und dann jammernd über irgendeine fiktive Krankheit zurückkehren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Aber bis ich 18 bin ist sowieso wahrscheinlich wieder alles anders, bin gespannt.


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Februar 2010)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> Aber bis ich 18 bin ist sowieso wahrscheinlich wieder alles anders, bin gespannt.




genau das hab ich mri auch gedacht aber denkste -.-


----------



## Terrorsatan (19. Februar 2010)

wuhu ich hab heute meinen Einberufungsbescheid für den 1.07.2010 bekommen.
kA warum der so früh kam....


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Februar 2010)

ist doch gut dann kannst dich gut darauf vorbereiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dratanel (19. Februar 2010)

Auch ich habe Zivi gemacht, obwohl ich aus einem Soldatenhaushalt komme. Fand mein Vater nicht gerade gut. Bei mir gings aber hauptsächlich um das Geld. Ich bin mit 21 einberufen worden. Da war ich aber schon seit 3 Jahren voll am Arbeiten. Da gabs halt die Möglickeit von ca. 300 € beim Bund oder mehr als 600 € beim Zivi. War dann klar wofür ich mich entscheide.

Ich habe meinen Zivi beim Rettungsdienst gemacht (Zusatzausbildung zum Rettungssanitäter). Echt eine schöne Zeit und bin nebenberuflich immer noch dort tätig. Kann nur jedem empfehlen (der auch Blut sehen kann und sich nicht vor harter Arbeit drücken will) in diesem Bereich seinen Zivi zu machen. Bringt einen persönlich weiter.


----------



## Crucial² (19. Februar 2010)

*Vielleicht in diesem Zusammenhang ganz Interessant:*
1989 geboren: ca. 50% müssen zur Musterung (-> jeder zweite)
1990 geboren: ca. 60% müssen zur Musterung
1991 geboren: ca. 33% müssen zur Musterung (-> jeder dritte)

Daten aus der Sueddeutschen Zeitung von vor ein paar Wochen.


----------



## QuakeFour (19. Februar 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> *Vielleicht in diesem Zusammenhang ganz Interessant:*
> 1989 geboren: ca. 50% müssen zur Musterung (-> jeder zweite)
> 1990 geboren: ca. 60% müssen zur Musterung
> 1991 geboren: ca. 33% müssen zur Musterung (-> jeder dritte)
> ...



Was ist eigentlich mit den leuten die nicht zur Musterung müssen?? kenne mich da nicht so aus.


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Februar 2010)

die kriegen nix werden vergessen und keien sau kümmert sich um die also wie in deiner kindheit (scherz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


ich glaub mit 25 biste dann ausm schneider außer du kriegst vorher familie :O


----------



## QuakeFour (19. Februar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> die kriegen nix werden vergessen und keien sau kümmert sich um die also wie in deiner kindheit (scherz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nein danke, bis 30 will ich das leben genießen dann kann ich mir das aber gut vorstellen mit der Familie und so.


----------



## Skatero (19. Februar 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> habt ihr Kein Stolz dem Land zu dienen?
> 
> ich verstehe machen nicht.....
> 
> Ich kenne keinen Schweizer der die RS (bei euch Bundeswehr) nicht machen möchte...



Ich bin Schweizer und möchte die RS nicht machen. So jetzt kennst du einen.


----------



## Konov (19. Februar 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> habt ihr Kein Stolz dem Land zu dienen?
> 
> ich verstehe machen nicht.....
> 
> Ich kenne keinen Schweizer der die RS (bei euch Bundeswehr) nicht machen möchte...



Naja, dass es mit der "Vaterlandsliebe" in der Schweiz etwas anders ist als in Deutschland, ist ja auch nix neues.


----------



## Manoroth (19. Februar 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> habt ihr Kein Stolz dem Land zu dienen?
> 
> ich verstehe machen nicht.....
> 
> Ich kenne keinen Schweizer der die RS (bei euch Bundeswehr) nicht machen möchte...




angenehm ich heisse Manoroth, bin schweizer und wollte die RS nicht machen und bin jetzt UT^^

und schon kennste einen^^


----------



## Reo_MC (19. Februar 2010)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> wuhu ich hab heute meinen Einberufungsbescheid für den 1.07.2010 bekommen.
> kA warum der so früh kam....



Wichtig: fett essen, möglichst noch eine "chronische" Krankheit kriegen, oder (ganz einfach) sich kurz vorm Termin ein Bein brechen. Alternative: Arm, irgendwas gut sehbares.
Ausser du willst zum Bund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (19. Februar 2010)

Wenn du dort mit einem gebrochenem Arm erscheinst wirst du nicht ausgemustert, sonder deine Musterung wird verschoben.

Ein Kumpel von mir hat es so gemacht: Mit einer rausnehmbaren Zahnspange (die er als Kind mal hatte) ist er dort angekommen und hat behauptet, nach dieser Zahnspange würde er noch 2 Jahre lang eine Feste tragen müssen, womit die Prozedur insg. 4 Jahre dauert. Er musste das nicht mal Ärztlich belegen. Daraufhin wurde sein Termin erstmal um 5 Jahre (!) verschoben.


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Februar 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> Wenn du dort mit einem gebrochenem Arm erscheinst wirst du nicht ausgemustert, sonder deine Musterung wird verschoben.
> 
> Ein Kumpel von mir hat es so gemacht: Mit einer rausnehmbaren Zahnspange (die er als Kind mal hatte) ist er dort angekommen und hat behauptet, nach dieser Zahnspange würde er noch 2 Jahre lang eine Feste tragen müssen, womit die Prozedur insg. 4 Jahre dauert. Er musste das nicht mal Ärztlich belegen. Daraufhin wurde sein Termin erstmal um 5 Jahre (!) verschoben.



kk ich ol meine zahnspange wieder raus dann bin ich am ende 25 sofern der brief irgendwann mal kommen sollte dieses jah rund somit eh ausm schneider :O


----------



## Reo_MC (19. Februar 2010)

Wtf wie hat der die Spange wieder in den Mund bekommen? :O
Naja ich denke ich verschiebe meine Termine einfach bis ich verheiratet bin. Dann geh ich hin, lache alle aus, zeige meinen Ring und geh wieder. /cheer


----------



## rebotic (19. Februar 2010)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> Wtf wie hat der die Spange wieder in den Mund bekommen? :O
> Naja ich denke ich verschiebe meine Termine einfach bis ich verheiratet bin. Dann geh ich hin, lache alle aus, zeige meinen Ring und geh wieder. /cheer



Weil ein Ring ja auch ein Dokument ist das beweist ,dass man verheiratet ist ^^

Ausserdem warum auslachen? o.O


----------



## Valinar (19. Februar 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> habt ihr Kein Stolz dem Land zu dienen?
> 
> ich verstehe machen nicht.....
> 
> Ich kenne keinen Schweizer der die RS (bei euch Bundeswehr) nicht machen möchte...


Da kenn ich als nicht Schweizerin sogar welche...
Ziemlich lachhaft(oder arm?) das du den Nationalstolz mancher infrage stellst weil sie keinen Grundwehrdienst machen wollen.
Ich bin eine Frau und stande nie vor der Wahl Zivi oder Wehrdienst aber wenn dann hätte ich mich ganz sicher für den Zivi entschieden.
Da helf ich anderen Menschen und tu etwas gutes und das würde mich Stolz machen.


----------



## Skyler93 (19. Februar 2010)

bin kein deutscher, aber wenn ich schon werdienst machen muss werd ich es hier machen, in deutschland ists eh das gechillteste auf der ganzen welt denk ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber zivil dingens keine chance 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nicht mein ding, und ich denke die übungen dort werden eine gute bereicherung für mich sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## QuakeFour (19. Februar 2010)

Valinar schrieb:


> Da kenn ich als nicht Schweizerin sogar welche...
> Ziemlich lachhaft(oder arm?) das du den Nationalstolz mancher infrage stellst weil sie keinen Grundwehrdienst machen wollen.
> Ich bin eine Frau und stande nie vor der Wahl Zivi oder Wehrdienst aber wenn dann hätte ich mich ganz sicher für den Zivi entschieden.
> Da helf ich anderen Menschen und tu etwas gutes und das würde mich Stolz machen.



Gute einstellung Valinar.


----------



## jolk (20. Februar 2010)

Ich werd auch eingezogen, aber verweigern, pff, sind nur 6 Monate (oder?) und was ich bisher von verwandten gehört habe: so schlimms ists nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

achja und zum te:
 <alpha> weißt wie ich mein T5 gestern bekommen habe? 
 <beta> nö. Details!  
<alpha> naja letzten Samstag standen die Zeugen vor der Tür... also bin ich heute zum KWA gelaufen zur Musterung, dem Arzt gleich zu anfang den Wachturm von Samstag auf den Tisch gelegt...  
<alpha> mit den Worten: "Sie können in den Pausen ja mal ganz unverbindlich reinschauen..." 
 <alpha> dauerte nicht lang... 

(ibash.de)


----------



## Reo_MC (20. Februar 2010)

rebotic schrieb:


> Weil ein Ring ja auch ein Dokument ist das beweist ,dass man verheiratet ist ^^
> 
> Ausserdem warum auslachen? o.O



Hehe stimmt. Aber man hat ja auch Dokumente etc. pp. die bewahrt man auf, während ich die Dokumente meiner Zahnspange wahrscheinlich vergeblich suchen würde, wenn ich mich mal dazu aufraffen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auslachen, okay, kommt drauf an. Wenn ich also zu dem Typen, der BW machen will sage: "Lol du musst BW machen!" kommt das sicher komisch rüber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (20. Februar 2010)

jolk schrieb:


> Ich werd auch eingezogen, aber verweigern, pff, sind nur 6 Monate (oder?) und was ich bisher von verwandten gehört habe: so schlimms ists nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


GENIAL!


----------



## Caps-lock (20. Februar 2010)

Ein Lehrer meiner Freundin hat auf dem Weg zum Kwea 10 Zigaretten geraucht (als Nichtraucher) und ist hingejoggt und meinte: Joar heute ist ein guter Tag, sonst gehts mir schlechter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der wurde dann auch ausgemustert.


----------



## Terrorsatan (20. Februar 2010)

wir wissen doch langsam alle, dass beim KWEA die willkür herrscht.
also von wegen "Ich wurde so und so ausgemustert"...


----------



## Davatar (20. Februar 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> habt ihr Kein Stolz dem Land zu dienen?
> 
> ich verstehe machen nicht.....
> 
> Ich kenne keinen Schweizer der die RS (bei euch Bundeswehr) nicht machen möchte...


Hahaha mal die Ausmusterungszahlen vom Kanton Zürich gesehn und mit denen eines Bergkantons verglichen? Und jetzt rate mal warum die Zahlen so hoch sind. Natürlich nicht weil die Leute körperlich nicht fähig wären, sondern weil keine Sau ins Militär will.
In Deutschland, Schweiz und Österreich ist das überall mehr oder weniger das Selbe. Viele Leute sehen ein, dass die heutige Wehrpflicht in Europa ein veraltetes Konstrukt ist und verweigern daher.

Nationalstolz find ich toll wenn WM, EM oder die olympischen Spiele stattfinden, wenns um Spezialitäten (Esswaren, aber auch Produktionsgüter), Arbeitskräfte und Ähnliches geht, aber schlussendlich bin ich genauso Mensch wie jeder andere auf dem Planeten auch, auch wenn ich ein Bisschen anders gebaut und pigmentiert bin. Wozu sollte man bitteschön in Europa aufs Militär stolz sein? Ich bin nicht sonderlich grün und auch kein Pazifist, aber vom Krieg gewinnt man selten was und auch dann nur zu nem entsprechend hohen Preis. Wie schon oft erwähnt könnte man mit der entsprechenden Umstrukturierung vom Zivi auch solche Dinge wie Wasser- und Erdbebenschutz gewährleisten. Also wozu bitteschön soll unser Militär hierzulande dienen? Selbstverteidigung ist ok, von mir aus darf sich auch jeder zum Militärdienst melden der sich berufen fühlt. Aber "Wehrpflicht" sollte in erster Linie Zivi bedeuten und nur für die Freiwilligen Militärdienst. So wird dem Volk geholfen.

Ich würd gern stärker darauf eingehn, aber ich muss jetzt off und weiss nicht wann ich das nächste Mal wieder on kommen kann.

Schlussendlich sollte man sich einfach mal folgende Punkte fragen:
- Was bringt das Militär dem Volk aus öffentlicher Sicht?
- Was bringt das Militär dem Vok aus wirtschaftlicher Sicht?
- Was kostet das Militär das Volk aus wirtschaftlicher Sicht?

- Was bringen die Zivis dem Volk aus öffentlicher Sicht?
- Was bringen die Zivis dem Vok aus wirtschaftlicher Sicht?
- Was kosten die Zivis das Volk aus wirtschaftlicher Sicht?

Und die mit Abstand wichtigsten beiden Fragen:
- In welcher Position nütze ich dem Volk am meisten?
- Wodurch ziehe ich welchen Nutzen und inwifern steht dies möglicherweise Kontra zum Nutzen fürs Volk?

Ich selbst habe mir diese Fragen gestellt und für mich die passenden Antworten gefunden. Die Antwort für mich war einfach und daher habe ich mich ausmustern lassen. Das heisst lange nicht, dass das für jeden die richtige Antwort ist. Ich hüte mich schwer davon, meine Meinung als die alleinige Wahrheit darzustellen (auch wenns hier ev so klingen mag). Aber ein Bisschen Objektivität sollte halt bewahrt werden.


----------



## Konov (21. Februar 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> [...]



Sehr gelungene Analyse! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (21. Februar 2010)

Ja und wer sich diese Fragen wirklich stellt wird auch immer die richtige Entscheidung treffen.

Allerdings stellen sich die meisten nur die Fragen :

"Wo muss ich weniger arbeiten" oder "Wo ist es weniger anstrengend"

Denn ob Wehrdienst oder Zivi, die Leute betrachten es als Zwang... als eine Art Bestrafung des Staates an sein Volk !


----------



## The Paladin (21. Februar 2010)

Ich wiege 115 Kg, sehe nicht so Fett aus weil ich 1 M 85 groß bin und immer noch weiterwachse (Yay). UNd habe bei der Stellung im Bundesheer 6 punkte erreicht. Ich habe die Wahl zwischen Zivi und GWD und entscheide mich für GWD da es keine Nachteile mit sich bringt sondern viele Vorteile da ich dort sicher meine Überschüssigen Kilos los werde ^^ 

(Das Punktesystem im Bundesheer geht von 1 - 9, das heißt ich bin so im Mittelwert.)


----------



## KARUxx (21. Februar 2010)

Ich gehe auf jedem Fall zum GWD wenn es mir gefällt bleib ich auch noch länger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . 

Bei Bund lerne ich wenigsten Sauberkeit und Ordnung.


----------



## Darussios (21. Februar 2010)

Nun du hast ja den Brief gekriegt, so war es zumindest bei mir, wo sie alle Krankheiten, Allergien, etc von dir wissen wollen und du die mit Arztbelegen belegen sollst.
Der kam bei mir lustigerweise 2 Tage vor Weihnachten, da will der Bund wohl verzweifelt Rekruten einziehen, da sie so verhindern, dass man nen Arzttermin kriegt ^^

Wie auch immer, hab da reingeschrieben, was Sache ist, nämlich dass bei mir Asthma diagnostiziert wurde und ne Hüftdisplatzie und hab noch selber nen Brief hinzugefügt, dass ich aufgrund des Ankunftstermines des Briefes keinen Arzttermin mehr kriege und entsprechende Belege nachschicke.
Nunja lustigerweise haben sie sich nicht mehr gemeldet, hab denen auch nix geschickt.

Glück gehabt ^^


----------

